# LOL stacks anyone?



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

saw this this weekend, had to laugh.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is ridiculous. I don't like stacks myself but those are way to tall.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I knew it was a _Cummings _before I opened the thread.

I bet he has a matching belt buckle.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Bet he drives Green Tractors too.:laughing:


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

what I don't get is why put duals on a straight six...besides it looks cool that is.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I wonder if he plows residentials


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

salopez;1037142 said:


> what I don't get is why put duals on a straight six...besides it looks cool that is.


Probably twin turbos


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

judging by the auxillary tank in the bedprobably hauls cross country enclosed or travel trailers, taller stacks keep the smoke off the front of the trailers supposedly had a buddy that did the same thing with and to his truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Truck has to be about 7 foot tall. Stakes are give or take 3 feet taller. Can't fit through any kind of drive through or other low clearance garage. Not to mention looks foolish!


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

nicksplowing's idea was probably correct.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

saw a 7.3 the other day with straight stacks like those only they were only a couple feet higher than the cab. Looked hideous.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I would agree.The guy probably has them that high to go over the trailer so they don't leave black marks all over


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Would a normal tailpipe be the best option?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

If your towing a trailer a regular exhaust would leave soot on the trailer


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

as far as im concerned, unless you need it to clear your trailer, the are only two ways to do stacks.... 
1. duals with turn outs that only have about 2-3 inches of crome sticking above the cab. 

2. duals with the tops cut flat with crome flappers that face forward when up, and only the flaps stick above the cab. 

anything other than that i think just looks goofey, but that is just me. i HATE single stacks, especially when they arent to one side all the way, but kinda off center.

i like symetry.lol


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a bit much... Mitered with the tip even with the top is the only way to go if you're doing stacks. 

@salopez: Helps lower egt's. That's not a twin turbo truck. I can almost guarentee it. Unless he's got the new setup from ATS to make it twin turbo. Also it sounds nice if done right


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

dont try to park in any parking garages!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

if hes towing a fifth wheel i think the bull stack would look alot better and soot his needs rather then 2 9 ft stacks lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont think there was enough room in the bed for a 5th wheel hitch. most trucks up here dont see long hauls it looked like a younger guy driving it i'm thinkin it was a "oh this will look cool" thing. no plow mount other.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't doubt it sounds great...just looks silly. If I were going to do stacks....I would radius cut the outside of the bed and run them up the outside. Then you don't loose the bed space and is functional! Oh and then...no more then 2-3 inches of the cab and not some stupid 8" piping


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

> I don't doubt it sounds great...just looks silly. If I were going to do stacks....I would radius cut the outside of the bed and run them up the outside. Then you don't loose the bed space and is functional! Oh and then...no more then 2-3 inches of the cab and not some stupid 8" piping


I saw a truck like this the other day and it looked worse than this one does.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/1664132328.html theres a link to another ttruck like that


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

cubplower;1037304 said:


> http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/1664132328.html theres a link to another ttruck like that


wow that truck just looks horrible.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

cubplower;1037304 said:


> http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/1664132328.html theres a link to another ttruck like that


********! he has to extend the mirros just to see around the dam things lol

i like these stacks
http://www.chromeroomstore.com/servlet/the-140/6"x36"-Chrome-bullhaulers-stacks/Detail

or these

http://www.chromeroomstore.com/servlet/the-450/High-Temp-Black-Powder/Detail


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

All stacks are terrible.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

dont be hating cause they dont make them for your colorado!:laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

The ONLY stacks I have ever really liked is 02DURAMAX on here. idk what it is they just seem to fit really well with the truck, Stacks are like wheels; they can either ruin or make a truck.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats because o2's stacks are flat black, and goes good with the rims and rino linning and all the opther black stuff on the truck!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats why I like them lol, they fit w/ the truck and don't stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

the new boss 92;1037352 said:


> dont be hating cause they dont make them for your colorado!:laughing:


Could you picture that?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yea, 2 36inch glass packs with tounouts on them painted bright red!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Stacks are getting bad any more. That ******* put them on because he thinks they look cool. I have hauled a 5er with a truck that had really tall stacks like that, still covered the trailer in soot. I had Bull haulers or donkey ears on my 04 race truck, and it sooted the hell outof the trailer to. A standard exhaust will do the least "damage" to a trailer. And even if he has compound turbo's he still only has one exhaust outlet. 
Robert


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Stik208;1037350 said:


> All stacks are terrible.


Amen. I also see a lot of trailers being pulled without stacks and without soot down the side. Maybe if the emissions equipment is removed, which is stupid, but would it really do that otherwise? (I'm not really looking for and answer)


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

They just look tacky, no I would not think of them on my Colorado stock has been working just fine on all my trucks.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Was that picture taken in a Wal-mart parking lot....Freeking Hillbilly...


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

affekonig;1037394 said:


> Amen. I also see a lot of trailers being pulled without stacks and without soot down the side. Maybe if the emissions equipment is removed, which is stupid, but would it really do that otherwise? (I'm not really looking for and answer)


So Increasing fuel economy, increasing reliability and picking up a TON of power is stupid I am not one of these hillbilly's that likes to go around town blowing smoke all the time but why is it stupid to remove the stuff that is killing these trucks?
Robert


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If the guy wants 10ft tall stacks, it is his truck. Don't take a pic and laugh at him behind his back. You guys don't even know this guy. It is not my style, but I am not going call him a hillbilly and laugh at him.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Now the OP stacks are definately a bit overboard. As for singles vs duals, even with twins, it's still 1 exhaust pipe, so the point of 2 is for looks only. Now for the singles being offset a bit, and not all the way to one side, crawl under your truck some time and you'll see why. The FRAME runs right under the corner. There's really no other way to do a single, aside from offsetting it visibly. A 90 elbow straight up puts it right next to the frame rail and about 8" from the corner.

Now for single stacks, tell me this isn't pimpness?!!?!?!? 

Being a service bed I had the extra contained bedspace with the boxes to get it to the corner more vs a std bed.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Those H2 rims look good on that truck


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey thanks!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

mossman381;1037458 said:


> If the guy wants 10ft tall stacks, it is his truck. Don't take a pic and laugh at him behind his back. You guys don't even know this guy. It is not my style, but I am not going call him a hillbilly and laugh at him.


hey now, i didnt go up to the guy and say hey thats stupid. i simply thought it was funny looking and took the pic. last i checked this was a free country and i had that right...well for the time being i suppose. i never said it was ******* or hillbilly, i just thought it was goofy


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

91AK250;1037465 said:


> hey now, i didnt go up to the guy and say hey thats stupid. i simply thought it was funny looking and took the pic. last i checked this was a free country and i had that right...well for the time being i suppose. i never said it was ******* or hillbilly, i just thought it was goofy


You have the right to take a pic and laugh, but is it right? If you can't tell it to the guys face then it shouldn't be said. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

got-h2o;1037459 said:


> Now the OP stacks are definately a bit overboard. As for singles vs duals, even with twins, it's still 1 exhaust pipe, so the point of 2 is for looks only. Now for the singles being offset a bit, and not all the way to one side, crawl under your truck some time and you'll see why. The FRAME runs right under the corner. There's really no other way to do a single, aside from offsetting it visibly. A 90 elbow straight up puts it right next to the frame rail and about 8" from the corner.
> 
> Now for single stacks, tell me this isn't pimpness?!!?!?!?
> 
> Being a service bed I had the extra contained bedspace with the boxes to get it to the corner more vs a std bed.


This looks awesome. I have never seen a stack with a service bed. Truck looks bada$$. Single stacks are the only way to go


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

the only way to do stacks is through the HOOD!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have nothing wrong with taking a pic and laughing. If I saw him in person I would tell him that his stacks are corny as hell and he should hack 3 feet off of them.
Robert


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL this guy was up in buffalo with that truck, and i raced him on transit road, he never had a chance!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1037500 said:


> I have nothing wrong with taking a pic and laughing. If I saw him in person I would tell him that his stacks are corny as hell and he should hack 3 feet off of them.
> Robert


I love hood stacks too, but twins aren't cheap and its actually not legal for on road use


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Oops wrong quote, but you get the point


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Not to mention hood stacks royally suck for driving on the street. I am tempted to put one on my race truck, a 7 inch miter that is only about 10 inches tall but i really don't want to cover the whole truck in smoke.
Robert


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

comeeonn;1037505 said:


> LOL this guy was up in buffalo with that truck, and i raced him on transit road, he never had a chance!


really? the truck was from a dealer down the street from my house in anchorage alaska (sold there new as they install there mudflaps on the new trucks only) 5000 miles from NY. i kinda doubt it was that truck? its possible.... i'm sure there are more then one person that thought this was a "great idea".

mossman381, who are you to judge whats "right" in the world(IMO theres alot worse things going on but maybe thats me). your welcome to your opinion. mine differs from yours and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

91AK250;1037600 said:


> mossman381, who are you to judge whats "right" in the world(IMO theres alot worse things going on but maybe thats me). your welcome to your opinion. mine differs from yours and we'll leave it at that.


I don't want to start anything, but if you think it is "right" to make fun of and laugh at someone behind their back, then you are no one I want to know. What is next lying and cheating. I will take the high road and do what I know is "right". Might want to look up the word in the dictionary.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

the new boss 92 i think that the aussie stacks are the way to go... At are fair last year a guy had them on his dodge 3500 DRW and was pulling his 25' stick trailer loaded with cows up hill from a dead stop. Boy did those sound good!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea i always liked stacks, but there i no point in putting them on a gass motor,i would feel like a wanna be! anyways this tread got interesting!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

mossman381;1037616 said:


> I don't want to start anything, but if you think it is "right" to make fun of and laugh at someone behind their back, then you are no one I want to know. What is next lying and cheating. I will take the high road and do what I know is "right". Might want to look up the word in the dictionary.


like i said you have your opinion i have mine, thats what makes our country great


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

There is an old F350 dually with some pretty rediculous stacks in the town where my cabin is, I will try to get some pics over Memorial Day. This one is pretty bad though, especially on a nice looking truck like that.


----------



## lawnsunlimited6 (Dec 12, 2010)

breaker breaker 1-9 got a copy


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

guys guys when will you ever learn to put them around the cab see examples below. isnt that better The Godfather is the first one


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

the green and white one prob looks amazing at night


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

i like my stacks








and the back side


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Gorgeous Semi's!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

becpropertymain;1204709 said:


> i like my stacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the look of a back rack, stacks and tool box!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

BEC where did you get that rear bumper?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Did someone say STACKS!!!!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

BEC that is a cool bumper


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

mossman381;1204749 said:


> BEC where did you get that rear bumper?


It's a FabFours bumper.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

thats a nice looking gmc


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

here a truck with stacks too:laughing::laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like the JC Whitney catalogue threw up on that Ranger. I bet that thing sounds fantastic


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

nicksplowing;1037158 said:


> judging by the auxillary tank in the bedprobably hauls cross country enclosed or travel trailers, taller stacks keep the smoke off the front of the trailers supposedly had a buddy that did the same thing with and to his truck


Nope, Nope, got it all wrong...

These are for when he fords the creeks, he keeps the water out of the exhaust!
You see that tank, its an air tank, he has a diving mask he wares and is also hooked up to the intake (that is why the tank is so large) when driving under water, just keep the exhaust out of the water and away he goes!

I hate stacks, I think they look terrible. if they serve a purpose, like on a large truck then fine. But just for the sound and looks? I know its a preference thing, but still, you have to draw the line some were.

And yes, I am from the south and think they look bad!


----------



## lawn&leafco. (Sep 22, 2009)

a good friend of mines 06 F350.


----------



## timebomb9900 (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't get why they are so short... but that guy definitely revs his engine at redlights


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

mossman381;1204749 said:


> BEC where did you get that rear bumper?


Its a Fab Four- http://www.fabfours.com/Products/Chevy/25003500RearBumpers/07510HDRearBumper

Also tough country and road armor make some cool ones.

http://store.toughcountry.com/chevy/rear-bumpers?zenid=b35d68e4591450d378b9b375eeea7db0

http://www.roadarmor.com/site/chevy/2008-2010.php


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jelinek61;1205331 said:


> Its a Fab Four- http://www.fabfours.com/Products/Chevy/25003500RearBumpers/07510HDRearBumper
> 
> Also tough country and road armor make some cool ones.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the links. The road armor one looks good too.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i like your rear bumper that looks great!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Not a stack guy myself, most guys go way overboard with them.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

These babies here will sing.
Imagine hearing him take off from a traffic light with a full load.
She's low too with the air ride all the way down.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

i was thinking the same thing as a couple other people in the thread, he hauls some sort of 5th wheel, utilizing the stacks to keep the diesel off the trailer, although In my opinion, that does look god awful.
Mossman, i really like your attitude about someone who talk smack behind your back would go lower, and lie shows you have a brain behind this computer screen but i think everyone has a freedom of speach, especially when it comes to a truck like this, haha
Mossman, i love your truck and you seem like a reasonable guy, but friends don't let friends drive trucks like this Thumbs Up
no pun intended to you Mossman; once again i love your truck, and its always talked about possitively around the house prsport


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am a believer in freedom of speech. But taking a pic of somebodys truck, then uploading it, then posting it online just to make fun of it is not ok. People that do that need to find something more constructive to do with their time. Maybe something that will make them feel better about themselves without putting others down. Laugh at it with your friends, but don't post it all over the web. Just my opinion


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

lawn&leafco.;1205127 said:


> a good friend of mines 06 F350.


Gotta love the Worcester Summer Nationals!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

lawn&leafco.;1205127 said:


> a good friend of mines 06 F350.


ive seen that truck around before it's nice and lawn&leafco my dads auto repair shop use to be in maynard


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

mossman381;1206148 said:


> I am a believer in freedom of speech. But taking a pic of somebodys truck, then uploading it, then posting it online just to make fun of it is not ok. People that do that need to find something more constructive to do with their time. Maybe something that will make them feel better about themselves without putting others down. Laugh at it with your friends, but don't post it all over the web. Just my opinion


I was trying to find the like button but this isn't facebook. I agree 100%. I'd be pissed if someone took a picture of my truck and put it online to make fun of it. Especially if I found out!! Thats just wrong. He probably likes it, or maybe he hates it but has to have it for hauling. Who knows, eitherway it isnt cool.. ussmileyflag


----------



## unityroad (Dec 18, 2008)

looks great. around here we shove grapefruit down the tubes.............


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

lawn&leafco.;1205127 said:


> a good friend of mines 06 F350.


Every time he drives though Hollis, everyone points and laughs. To each their own...


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

tmf lawn care;1205106 said:


> here a truck with stacks too:laughing::laughing:


is that a danger ranger ?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i remember goin to florida and my dad's buddy had a gmc diesel with a side exit exhaust, my dadandhim being truck drivers i said i am surprised you don't have stacks, so he said no these are better for the bluehairs,at the time i didn't know what a bluehair was so i kept quiet.

so later on we go for a ride when he says keep an eye on the bluehair, iwas like finally what in the hell is a bluehair, his reply was the old lady in the caddillac, as soon asit was green he filled that car with the blackest sootiest smoke i have ever seen, i was like oh my god you didn't just do that as he was one himself.

he thens says theyre bluebirds that come south for the winter and drive 30 mph and he's just getting even hahaha


----------

